# Who's seen/has a tricycle with a coaster brake?



## rustjunkie (Oct 17, 2016)

@Catman is looking for info on this New Departure Model H, I remember something about it being for a tricycle or pedal-toy, anyone know?






I thought they were for crank hangers but it looks like it might fit into this front hub:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/is-this-a-good-buy.98567/


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is all info I have.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> Here is all info I have. View attachment 371908 View attachment 371909 View attachment 371910 View attachment 371911 View attachment 371912 View attachment 371913 View attachment 371914 View attachment 371915




well, I'd say that's plenty!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 18, 2016)

The 2 chain drive trikes illustrated appear to be Colson and Rollfast.

Dave


----------

